# Lighting Kit



## Summer75 (Dec 25, 2015)

I want to get a lighting kit (to ship to Canada) for still photos. My main issue is that my budget is between 100-200 dollars and I want something portable with a carrying case. I have been looking around and am so lost. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Summer75 (Dec 26, 2015)

I was looking at this one:  320 Watt Photo Studio MonoLight Strobe Flash Lighting Umbrella Kit (Optional Carrying Case)
I am leery because it is so cheap, but I can't afford much more. I am even more leery of the continuous lighting setups after browsing these forums. Or I was thinking of getting one mono-strobe light and using my flash externally as a backup.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 26, 2015)

I am no expert but I think a couple stands, umbrella flash brackets, umbrellas, trigger/receivers, should be less than $100 while utilizing  speed lights if you have them. Personally, I would not trust those monolights. If I were in the market for mono's, I would save my money up and buy Adorama's Flashpoint 320 or 620 kit. 

Check this thread out. Attention to Derrel 
General Critique #2 Please | Photography Forum

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 26, 2015)

Summer75 said:


> I was looking at this one:  320 Watt Photo Studio MonoLight Strobe Flash Lighting Umbrella Kit (Optional Carrying Case)
> I am leery because it is so cheap, but I can't afford much more. I am even more leery of the continuous lighting setups after browsing these forums. Or I was thinking of getting one mono-strobe light and using my flash externally as a backup.


General Critique #2 Please | Photography Forum


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Dec 26, 2015)

The "shipping to Canada" part will be what kills this deal...the rates are very prohibitive. You might want to see what the larger Canadian-based retailers or e-Bay dealers can offer you. The Cowboy STudio, two-light,two umbrella, two-stand deal **is** cheap lighting gear...that's why the price is low. I know the Canadian dollar is not very strong right now, but $375 sounds like too much to me: those monolights are cheapies...similar ones from Adorama, with non-replaceable flashtubes, are $49 to $69 typically.

Monolights like that, plastic housing, non-replaceable flashtubes, low power...if they last five years are an okay deal. The thing is they are basically to be used as disposables. Adorama's "budget monolight" series is a good example of this product type. The 320M is a replaceable flashtube type unit, so, a step higher up the ladder.

I personally think $375 is just a little too much money for the Cowboy Studio setup. (roughly $265 US dollars)


----------



## Summer75 (Dec 26, 2015)

Great replies and thanks for the link above. For me this set is only $170 with shipping and the case, in my Canadian dollars. I didn't realize the bulbs were not replaceable though, that it is a disposable light. Maybe I am better off with one and using my flash off camera or natural light as my second.


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 28, 2015)

Cowboy Studio used to be junk and had a bad reputation. Something about lights catching on fire. Unfortunately there is a reason that a cheap Profoto setup is about $5,000.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Dec 29, 2015)

I went with YN 560 iv, and a yn560 tx transmitter from Amazon.ca. It fits into your budget. Add a shoot thru umbrella, light stand and a bracket and your all set, and in budget. Came three weeks earlier than expected too! 

I like it so much I'll be adding 2 more yn560iv lights, to easily remove shadows, act as rim/ hair lights etc or just to kight up a party hah.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## AdrianBeaky (Jan 9, 2016)

Summer75 said:


> I want to get a lighting kit (to ship to Canada) for still photos. My main issue is that my budget is between 100-200 dollars and I want something portable with a carrying case. I have been looking around and am so lost. Can someone point me in the right direction?



I know this is going over your budget but for 225 US dollars you can get a Paul C Buff AlienBees B400 light kit (sorry, don't know the conversion. But they ship to Canada  ). I have the B800s for portraiture and I've never had a problem with them. I usually have mine powered half down. Depending on what you're shooting, a B400 may be worth the extra money. The advantage of using the cheaper shoe camera flash that someone else posted is you'll be able to shoot off camera with a trigger or on your camera's hot shoe; so you in a way get 2 lights in one. I did that for a little while while I was just learning lighting. And just shy of 100 bucks may be your best bet.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Jan 9, 2016)

I shipped another set yesterday is going to total 135. Ordered a 560iii, as I already have 2 transmitters with the 560iv and 560tx. 

Cant wait to light it up a bit more. Also read strobist again today thats a pretty good blog for speedlights.
OG

PS 225 american is like 700 Canadian dollars atm.


----------



## AdrianBeaky (Jan 10, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> PS 225 american is like 700 Canadian dollars atm.



Holy heck! Really? I thought the Canadian dollar and US dollar were usually relatively equal. What happened?


----------



## Punisher911 (Jan 11, 2016)

It's actually 320 at today's exchange rate....


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 14, 2016)

AdrianBeaky said:


> Summer75 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to get a lighting kit (to ship to Canada) for still photos. My main issue is that my budget is between 100-200 dollars and I want something portable with a carrying case. I have been looking around and am so lost. Can someone point me in the right direction?
> ...



Adorama's brand is cheaper and you can get more light for your money. Plus they don't suck.


----------



## beagle100 (Jan 17, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> I went with YN 560 iv, and a yn560 tx transmitter from Amazon.ca. It fits into your budget. Add a shoot thru umbrella, light stand and a bracket and your all set, and in budget. Came three weeks earlier than expected too!
> 
> I like it so much I'll be adding 2 more yn560iv lights, to easily remove shadows, act as rim/ hair lights etc or just to kight up a party hah.



sounds like a good studio lighting setup


----------

